# Bandit's eye (sorry long...)



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Some of you may remember that Bandit has developed glaucoma in her right eye, and she has had numerous health issues this summer that make me think something more is going on with her. Anyways, I was so pleased that her nose (from discoid lupus) had finally cleared up. She is growing some hair back from her summer clip job, but not nearly like she used to do. She would have a full coat within a 2 month period. This time, she just has part of her top coat, no undercoat, and is still bald on the sides and it has been 4 months. That is making me think thyroid condition. So now that it is getting cold, we have been bringing her in the house at night. I have noticed her being spazzy when I bring her up, but thought she was just checking the basement out. Last night, she was doing the same thing, but ran her head into a few things. Her right eye looks much worse, and now her left eye is getting a haze also.









I have known all along she is going to be the dog that puts me in a bad position. While living with me for the past 5 years was better than her alternative, she is strictly an outside dog who doesn't have much of a life. I have never loved the situation, but it is what it is. She is due for her annual exam and vaccines. She needs a dental in the near future. She is going to need her thyroid checked and possibly treated. She needs to stay on her prednisone (cheap) and her eye drops (not cheap). Even though the drops are just slowing down the progression and not really treating her. Now the other eye. I was prepared to have her one eye removed when it became painful, but she can't loose them both. She will not be a good blind dog. She is too nervous and reactive.

So now I have to start to take into consideration how much time and money to invest in her. It is a sickening position to be in. Anytime my pets have needed anything, they just get it. And up until now, Bandit has received the same treatment and consideration as the inside dogs. But like lots of other people, we are not rolling in money right now. I have to think about the cold hard truth of, do I pay my mortgage and get groceries, or do I pour all that money into a dog with no good outcome. 

So far, she still seems happy and not in pain. But if that other eye goes, I am going to be in a no win situation. It just made me sick last night to see that other eye dilated and hazy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I understand the financial situation. But maybe a quick visit to the vet to check the other eye would help, possibly it's not as bad as you are afraid it might be?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would take her to the vet and see what he has to say about her other eye and also ask him if he can set up a payment plan if she does have to have alot of treatment in the future. I hope you can find some help for her and she doesnt lose her sight.


----------

